# كل ما تريد لصناعة ماكينتك



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا موقع شركة رام في مصر بوسط البلد شارع باب اللوق بجوار ميدان التحرير لمن يريد شراء أجزاء لصناعة ماكينة سي ان سي 

تجد هناك 

1- كروت الانترفيس او البريك اوت بورد

2- درايفرات بمختلف القدرات والانواع

3- محركات خطوة بمختلف المقاسات

4- وحديثا بول اسكروا مقاسات واطوال مختلفه مع الجشمه ذات البلي 

5- وغيره من المكونات الالكترونيه لكافة المشاريع 

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير ومنفعة المسلمين والناس جميعا

إلى الأمام إلى الأمام يلا ثوره ثوره (كلمة حق أريد بها باطل ولكننا نأخذ الحكمة من أفواه المجانين):75:


----------



## h_s0404 (9 يناير 2012)

اخى طارق بلال اكرمك الله.

فعلا الى الامام والى التقدم والعلم ونحن نسعى للتغير للافضل ونفكر فى الغد وليس الامس...


----------



## AHMED.FA (9 يناير 2012)

سلمت يداك أخي 
فعلا كنا محتاجين حاجة زي دي وخصوصا أن الموجود كله توكيلات وثمنه غالي جدا
أرجو أن يكون أسعارها قليلة


----------



## largn (10 يناير 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

بارك الله بك اخي طارق الله يزيدك من علمه .. 

جزاك الله خير تستاهل دعوه من القلب 

والله ما اقدر اقول غير الله يكثر من امثالك ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم ءامين

صبحكم الله بالخير والنور والسرور والسعاده 

وجزاكم الله بمثل ما دعوتم لي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed es (10 يناير 2012)

نعم شركة رام تستورد تقريبا معظم المطلوب فى مشاريع الميكاترونكس للطلبة

الأسعار غالية بعش الشئ لكن الجودة متميزة انا جربت من عندهم مرة درايفر وبعض المحركات.


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 يناير 2012)

فعلا الناس هناك محترمين ومتعاونين والأسعار معقولة بالذات الدرايف الجديد Leadshine وكمان الـ Ball Screw بمقاساته لغاية 3 متر - فاضل بس شوية أنواع للبلى والمجارى Linear Guide - كدة تبقى الماكينة كلها موجودة .
وإن شاء الله بكرة أفضل وأحسن .
تحياتى للأستاذ طارق بلال اللى نفسى أتعرف عليه وأقابله أو يشرفنى فى السويس .


----------



## eng1_romy (12 يناير 2012)

كم تبلغ التكلفة المتوسطة لماكينة على مساحة 1 متر فى 2 متر
تعمل فى مجال الاخشاب


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

Thnx


----------



## I-7lo (22 يونيو 2012)

『° » وُعٓلٰيَكّمٓ الٰسٓلاَمّ وُرَحّمٰةَ الله وُبٓرَكٰاّتٰهَ « 』 

من ابطال المنتدي كالعاده مميز يا اخ طارق .. 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير علي كل معلومه .. 

..


----------

